# UK-M Downtime - Sunday 12th



## Lorian

I'll be taking UK-M offline at 2pm on *Sunday 12th August* to run a series of updates.

As always, I'll re-open the board as soon as I can for posting but please be aware that certain things may be unstable or missing (eg the Top 10 stats boxes) for a few hours whilst I finalise the changes.

The changes will include:

- Updating the core forum softrware to the latest version

- Updating Tapatalk to the latest version

- New Activity Stream feature

- New Reputation Notifications feature

+ A whole raft of small improvements like UserCP reputation display, double-post prevention etc

Depending on how smoothly the process goes, it may also include:

- New User Tagging feature

- Lightweight mobile skin

Whilst we're down, updates will be available on Twitter and Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/UKMuscle

http://twitter.com/uk_muscle


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## lxm

Some wont cope, others will carry on with life as normal :laugh:

Thanks for the effort Lorian


----------



## Hera

lxm said:


> Some wont cope, others will carry on with life as normal :laugh:
> 
> Thanks for the effort Lorian


Considering the changes that people have asked for I'd hope that everyone will be ok with it...even if they do suffer withdrawal symptoms for a few hours  I might actually get some work done!! :laugh:


----------



## Big Kris

Nice one Lorian 

Im away this weekend so should be ok ha


----------



## a.notherguy

Katy said:


> Considering the changes that people have asked for I'd hope that everyone will be ok with it...even if they do suffer withdrawal symptoms for a few hours  I might actually get some work done!! :laugh:


if the updates were done midweek then the whole of uk-m may actually get some work done lol


----------



## Hera

a.notherguy said:


> if the updates were done midweek then the whole of uk-m may actually get some work done lol


That's true...perhaps our economy would experience a boost! :laugh:


----------



## Yoshi

How could you do this to me?


----------



## Lean D

in the process could you accidently make me a gold member so i can view the other boards :innocent:


----------



## Lorian

Forgot to add - all outstanding Male Animal requests can then be processed as well.


----------



## lxm

Lorian said:


> Forgot to add - all outstanding Male Animal requests can then be processed as well.


and the chance of new content!


----------



## Thunderstruck

Am not happy with this, you obviously haven't considered the fact i may have to talk to the missus coz of this.


----------



## DutchTony

Lorian said:


> I'll be taking UK-M offline at 2pm on *Sunday 12th August* to run a series of updates.
> 
> As always, I'll re-open the board as soon as I can for posting but please be aware that certain things may be unstable or missing (eg the Top 10 stats boxes) for a few hours whilst I finalise the changes.
> 
> The changes will include:
> 
> - Updating the core forum softrware to the latest version
> 
> - Updating Tapatalk to the latest version
> 
> - New Activity Stream feature
> 
> - New Reputation Notifications feature
> 
> + A whole raft of small improvements like UserCP reputation display, double-post prevention etc
> 
> Depending on how smoothly the process goes, it may also include:
> 
> - New User Tagging feature
> 
> - Lightweight mobile skin
> 
> Whilst we're down, updates will be available on Twitter and Facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/UKMuscle
> 
> http://twitter.com/uk_muscle


I am genuinely excited thinking about what changes will be made and mobile skin etc. I really need to get out more :lol:


----------



## Hartman

Greatstuff... Looking forward to this lorian


----------



## Lorian

UPDATE: This will be happening at 1pm today.


----------



## Marshan

Cheers for the heads-up...I wont be cursing the internet provider now...


----------



## DutchTony

I may as well leave my mobile at home today


----------



## Lorian

... and we're back!

Hopefully no issues


----------



## TG123

omg please never close again, i didn't know what to do for an hour

I was gonna have a [email protected] but i didn't want to lose the protein


----------



## DutchTony

What's different other than 3 horizontal columns in the forum screen?


----------



## DutchTony

DutchTony said:


> What's different other than 3 horizontal columns in the forum screen?


VIRTIGAL! I MEANT VIRTIGAL!!!


----------



## TG123

DutchTony said:


> What's different other than 3 horizontal columns in the forum screen?


the likes have disappeared


----------



## C.Hill

Wahey I can start liking posts through tapatalk!


----------



## Lorian

DutchTony said:


> What's different other than 3 horizontal columns in the forum screen?


Which columns?

Currently the most noticeable change will be for users of Tapatalk as we are now running the most recent version.

I've also now been able to process all Male Animal requests.

The update have put a platform in place for me to start rolling out new features. As each of these is available I'll post about it.

Off the top of my head..

I'll be adding a link to the Activitry Stream in the blue navigatrion menu (it's not configured yet but you can view it here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/activity.php)

Clear links to Forum Rules and Help will be shown as well.

Updated Mobile Skin will be added

Top stats box will show most popular Profiles

Reputation system will be overhauled


----------



## Lorian

TG123 said:


> the likes have disappeared


Should be back now - thanks.


----------



## Lockon

Lorian you're a beast!


----------



## cub

Have you changed the font/made it smaller?


----------



## guvnor82

Lean D said:


> in the process could you accidently make me a gold member so i can view the other boards :innocent:


Where in Worcester you train m8?


----------



## LeBigMac

Lorian said:


> Which columns?
> 
> Currently the most noticeable change will be for users of Tapatalk as we are now running the most recent version.
> 
> I've also now been able to process all Male Animal requests.
> 
> The update have put a platform in place for me to start rolling out new features. As each of these is available I'll post about it.
> 
> Off the top of my head..
> 
> I'll be adding a link to the Activitry Stream in the blue navigatrion menu (it's not configured yet but you can view it here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/activity.php)
> 
> Clear links to Forum Rules and Help will be shown as well.
> 
> Updated Mobile Skin will be added
> 
> Top stats box will show most popular Profiles
> 
> Reputation system will be overhauled


These 3 columns 

Fyi- Screen font and size seems off on iPad.


----------



## onthebuild

any idea why in internet explorer when i hover over a users reputation it doesnt come up with 'has a brilliant future' or whatever? also when i click any drop down box, eg thread tools, notifications etc, the drop down menu goes behind the page so i cant see it?

works fine with firefox so is it java related or flash or something?


----------



## Greenspin

On our profile pages, what's the "Photos" subcategory on the "My Activities" bit, as my albums aren't on it?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

cub said:


> Have you changed the font/made it smaller?


Definitely smaller font.


----------



## Lorian

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Definitely smaller font.


Which font?


----------



## Lorian

onthebuild said:


> any idea why in internet explorer when i hover over a users reputation it doesnt come up with 'has a brilliant future' or whatever? also when i click any drop down box, eg thread tools, notifications etc, the drop down menu goes behind the page so i cant see it?
> 
> works fine with firefox so is it java related or flash or something?


Works fine for me in IE9.

Anyone else having issues in Internet Explorer?


----------



## Lorian

Greenspin said:


> On our profile pages, what's the "Photos" subcategory on the "My Activities" bit, as my albums aren't on it?


It'll be a log of future 'activity' that you do relating to photos, eg uploading new ones, commenting on other peoples etc.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Lorian said:


> Which font?


Just the default text in posts. I've had to knock my browsers zoom up to 125%


----------



## Lorian

LeBigMac said:


> These 3 columns
> View attachment 91403
> 
> 
> Fyi- Screen font and size seems off on iPad.


Thanks for the screenshot - I'll tinker with the stats box tomorrow to try and get it sized correctly.


----------



## onthebuild

Lorian said:


> Works fine for me in IE9.
> 
> Anyone else having issues in Internet Explorer?




that an example of what happens, after clicking thread tools and rate this thread. I just use firefox to browse ukm, but prefer ie9 so just wondered if anyone else had similar problems.


----------



## AK-26

Thanks for the update boss.

I like the new features especially the profiles, they look mint.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Lorian

onthebuild said:


> that an example of what happens, after clicking thread tools and rate this thread. I just use firefox to browse ukm, but prefer ie9 so just wondered if anyone else had similar problems.


You've got compatibility view turned on.



Click it to turn it off.


----------



## onthebuild

Lorian said:


> You've got compatibility view turned on.
> 
> View attachment 91500
> 
> 
> Click it to turn it off.


great stuff, works fine now, cheers lorian!


----------



## Dazza

Don't know if it's been said.

But on top stats, it doesn't list new threads in orange, they're all blue.

This is how i keep on top of threads when i disappear, so now im at a loss and having to trundle through the forum old style, and it sucks lol.


----------



## Tassotti

Font has just got even smaller

My poor old eyes can barely read it now

Firefox


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Tassotti said:


> Font has just got even smaller
> 
> My poor old eyes can barely read it now
> 
> Firefox


I know, annoying (chrome)


----------



## Tassotti

Just opened with chrome. It's bigger than Firefox


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Tassotti said:


> Just opened with chrome. It's bigger than Firefox


Firefox must be REALLY small then


----------



## Tassotti

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Firefox must be REALLY small then


try it


----------



## Lorian

Just want to quickly add that the font change isn't intentional!

I'll be restored to it's former bigness asap


----------



## Guest

Im getting alot of double posts since update aswell? Anyone else getting it? Slight hang on reply or post then it refreshes to a double post?

It could be BT, being utterly useless it honestly wouldnt surprise me, but getting it on any other web pages?


----------

